# 2020 Hyundai Accent.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I rented an Accent for a business road trip to Colorado, no full size cars were available because of the new car shortage, I guess.

It was around 2200 miles round trip. I got it up to 80 mph (speed limit) in Utah and occasionally when I didn't pay attention, up to 90 mph.

A slight bit noisy for my taste but the mileage was excellent at around 45 mpg.

It would make a good around town car. I'm tempted to buy one.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> View attachment 616894


Well at least you're not following the footsteps of every other new person to town and purchasing the iconic Transplant Subaru😂. You do realize without the specialized Mountain/snow approved tires (marked with a snowflake), that vehicle is not allowed West of Denver 9 months out of the year, right? Well unless you want to have chains on your vehicle 24 hrs a day for nine months out of the year, regardless of the weather . . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Well at least you're not following the footsteps of every other new person to town and purchasing the iconic Transplant Subaru😂. You do realize without the specialized Mountain/snow approved tires (marked with a snowflake), that vehicle is not allowed West of Denver 9 months out of the year, right? Well unless you want to have chains on your vehicle 24 hrs a day for nine months out of the year, regardless of the weather . . .


I drove through the Rockies at night without realizing it and saw all the chain station, chains required till May 31 signs. 

Somewhere near Aspen or Vail, a little "DING" went off on the dash and startled me. I quickly checked the dash and noticed the outside temperature gauge had dropped to 4 degrees celsius.

It dropped to three then two then one.

I started thinking crap, what if it starts to snow or there's black ice on the road. 

Then what?

I HAVE NO SNOW CHAINS.

luckily the temperature started to go up as the elevation dropped.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

On the Subaru thing, while on the way there I told the guy I was with that there would likely be a ton of Subarus.

Sure enough, when we got to Denver, they were everywhere.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> I drove through the Rockies at night without realizing it and saw all the chain station, chains required till May 31 signs.
> 
> Somewhere near Aspen or Vail, a little "DING" went off on the dash and startled me. I quickly checked the dash and noticed the outside temperature gauge had dropped to 4 degrees celsius.
> 
> ...


You probably got lucky driving it at night. Less cops out and it's harder for them to see you 😂 they can fine you up to $650 just for being in a non compliant vehicle. Now if you get stuck and are blocking a lane of traffic, its $650 plus whatever else they hit you with.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> You probably got lucky driving it at night. Less cops out and it's harder for them to see you 😂 they can fine you up to $650 just for being in a non compliant vehicle. Now if you get stuck and are blocking a lane of traffic, its $650 plus whatever else they hit you with.


I think I may drive there one more time so I can take my daughter along to see the scenery. 

Ima take the same route there, CA, NV, AZ, UT, CO. Then on way back go south through NM and AZ back to CA.

After that I'll probly just fly in a couple days a month and rent a car there or have someone pick me up.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The Accent was going for about $10,000 NEW in 2005. Now it's going for about $18,000 USED on Carmax.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

June132017 said:


> The Accent was going for about $10,000 NEW in 2005. Now it's going for about $18,000 USED on Carmax.


A 2005 Accent is? Highly doubt it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> A 2005 Accent is? Highly doubt it.


In my area there are 4 available ranging from $2,600.00 to $4,000.00 all with over 110,000 miles on them.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

observer said:


> View attachment 616894


*Too small. Lot of value for the money. But reliability is still below Honda or Toyota. Hence, that is why they are cheaper than the 2 dominant Japanese carmakers.*


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

I love simple cars as much as I love fast cars. Can't go wrong with simple cars like Accent, Mirage, Corolla as long as you change the fluids and don't neglect basic maintenance. 

As long as the price is right, no worries on getting the Accent....and the Accent's engine didn't suffer the same problems as the engines on the Sonata (search: hyundai kia engine lawsuit settlement)

this guy got 150k+ out of an Accent while Ubering






2016 Hyundai Accent turned 150k yesterday.


No major repairs up to this point except a water pump at 90k. Body is a bit dinged and scratched and it's starting to rattle and squeak a bit but it's still runs and handles as good as the day I bought it.



bobistheoilguy.com





https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/search/880760/


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> A 2005 Accent is? Highly doubt it.


When they we're new in 2005 they we're about $10,000.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Too small. *


Well if an average American didn't weight 350 lbs - Accent wouldn't be too small.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Syn said:


> Well if an average American didn't weight 350 lbs - Accent wouldn't be too small.


I had a tourist in the car one day and they asked
Why is everybody so fat?
I didnt even think about it
You know dont worry about that ..
Go get a pizza !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not a tiny guy (although I'm nowhere near 350 pounds) but the car was actually pretty roomy.

Really the only things I didn't like was the suspension. It was pretty rough going over bumps. The body roll was pretty bad too.

I've rented VW Jettas in Mexico that handled 80 mph on mountain curves very, very well. 

I've also rented Nissan Sentras that were terrible at the same speed and on same roads.

The Accent was more like the Sentra.

Like I said, it might make a good city car.


----------

